# Growling aggression - akita breed



## betty90 (Mar 14, 2015)

My name is Betty and I have a 1 year old Japanese Akita dog.

Up until now everything was okay and he respected us (me and my hubby), but, suddenly like 2-3 days ago he started growling at us when we pet him, sometimes I just touch him (he is not sleeping during this) and he starts growling really bad at me. 

Obviously I start telling him firmly to Stop doing it and sometimes I ask him to leave the house so I put him in the garden few hours as I know he does not like to be locked out.

But seems like this is not resolving the issue, we try to be as authoritarian as possible, but I feel like it's getting worse. Did this happen to you? Or do you know what should I do?. I read on the internet that if you put some water in a spray box and spray him in the eyes when he growls, do you recommend this method?

I am sorry to bother you with this but I am so desperate.

If anybody could help I would really appreciate..


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

betty90 said:


> Up until now everything was okay and *he respected us *(me and my hubby), but, suddenly like 2-3 days ago he started growling at us when we pet him, sometimes I just touch him (he is not sleeping during this) and he starts growling really bad at me.
> 
> Obviously I start telling him firmly to Stop doing it and sometimes I ask him to leave the house so I put him in the garden few hours as I know he does not like to be locked out.
> 
> But seems like this is not resolving the issue, *we try to be as authoritarian as possible*, but I feel like it's getting worse.


Trying to be _as authoritarian as possible_ or looking for your dog _to respect you_ can in fact be a trigger to behaviour such as you describe, so if you think it is getting worse, I would look to try a reward based positive approach to training him. And I think it may be advisable to get in a good trainer or behaviourist to help you.

I would of course suggest that you also get him checked over by a vet as the behaviour has started recently.



> I read on the internet that if you put some water in a spray box and spray him in the eyes when he growls, do you recommend this method?


No. No. And thrice no. That is an awful thing to do and will definitely cause growling behaviour to escalate. Stop visiting the website that recommends such methods pronto!

J


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

First off, you shouldn't scold a dog for growling. You take away his ability to communicate his discomfort and what does he have left? A bite.
Since this has come on suddenly, I think your first port of call is the vets. He might be ill or in pain.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

When a dog suddenly starts growling (or biting) when touched, it usually means they're in pain. So take him to the vet.

You're lucky he's growling to warn you, many dogs would go straight for the bite and that's what could easily happen to you if you continue to tell him off for giving a warning. DO NOT start spraying him with water, it will only make things worse. Do you want him to fear and dislike you?

Being as 'authoritarian as possible' and shutting him outside really is no way to way to build a relationship with a dog (or child, or any other sentient being). You should be working on creating trust. 

Don't pet him unless he wants to be petted, wait for him to come to you. Akita's are an aloof breed and he's now reached sexual maturity too. Has he been neutered?

Get a copy of 'The Culture Clash' by Jean Donaldson and read it.


----------



## Snowdog (Mar 3, 2015)

Take my word for it

You can't do authoritarian with an akita


----------



## betty90 (Mar 14, 2015)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> Trying to be _as authoritarian as possible_ or looking for your dog _to respect you_ can in fact be a trigger to behaviour such as you describe, so if you think it is getting worse, I would look to try a reward based positive approach to training him. And I think it may be advisable to get in a good trainer or behaviourist to help you.
> 
> I would of course suggest that you also get him checked over by a vet as the behaviour has started recently.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for this, I will definitely make an appointment to the VET. Thanks for confirming, I won't use that method for sure.
It's just that I am so upset as he was not like that before.


----------



## betty90 (Mar 14, 2015)

Argent said:


> First off, you shouldn't scold a dog for growling. You take away his ability to communicate his discomfort and what does he have left? A bite.
> Since this has come on suddenly, I think your first port of call is the vets. He might be ill or in pain.


Hey, thanks for the replay, yes you are right, but if I stop petting him I though that I teach him that growling is acceptable that is why I just don't know how can I teach him that aggressive behavior is not acceptable? 
I will definitely go to the VET as well, I really hope that this is the problem and I hope things will change soon as unfortunately he changed so much in few days.


----------



## betty90 (Mar 14, 2015)

Burrowzig said:


> When a dog suddenly starts growling (or biting) when touched, it usually means they're in pain. So take him to the vet.
> 
> You're lucky he's growling to warn you, many dogs would go straight for the bite and that's what could easily happen to you if you continue to tell him off for giving a warning. DO NOT start spraying him with water, it will only make things worse. Do you want him to fear and dislike you?
> 
> ...


I really hope that taking him to the VET will help. but if not than I am in big trouble. How should I work on creating trust? Do you have any recommendations ?
Thank you


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

OK.... stop frightening the animal and try training him? 
You really do need to learn to train your dog. I suspect you have seen a couple of Dog Whisperer programmes and are buying into the rubbish he peddles? 
Buy the Culture Clash. Read it. Please!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I won't repeat what others have suggested.... Might expand on them, though. 

If my eldest dog is in pain, he lifts his lip at me. It's a very subtle warning, easily missed, but if spotted, it speaks volumes, so if I suspect he's in pain (bearing in mind he's a drama llama at the best of times :001_rolleyes I'll very, very gently stroke the suspect area, watching his face closely for the lift lip. If I get it, I immediately stop and if I think it warrants it, I'll call the vet (if he's fallen asleep with his feet curled under him, I'll suspect the daft sod has given himself cramp and wait to see if it passes  :001_wub: )

I wouldn't lock him outside for a few hours for trying to communicate with me. Growling is a form of communication, so your dog is trying to tell you something, and I doubt that the message he's trying to send is that he wants to be locked out of the house for a few hours.  Dogs don't have the ability to rationalise on that level - he won't be sitting there after an hour, thinking to himself; "_I'm out here because I growled and I'll be out here until I learn my lesson_". He's just thinking he wants to be back in the warm house with his family.

When you stroke him and he growls, is it at a certain point, or anywhere? If it's a certain point, relate that information to the vet so they know where to start looking.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

betty90 said:


> I will definitely go to the VET as well, I really hope that this is the problem and I hope things will change soon as unfortunately he changed so much in few days.


If he has changed so much in just a few days then it is most likely to be pain or illness related so a full check up at the vets is your first step. Growling has been his way of says don't touch me.



> How should I work on creating trust?


Regardless of the outcome of the vets visit, I would suggest you look to change how you approach his behaviour. Trust comes through positive training and listening to and understanding his needs. Trust comes from not becoming the threatening one through viewing his behaviour as 'dominant' or 'disrespectful' (and punishing him.) And by by not reading sites that recommend aversive methods such as water sprays! Maybe join a training class or get a behaviourist in to advise .........

J


----------



## betty90 (Mar 14, 2015)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> OK.... stop frightening the animal and try training him?
> You really do need to learn to train your dog. I suspect you have seen a couple of Dog Whisperer programmes and are buying into the rubbish he peddles?
> Buy the Culture Clash. Read it. Please!


Well if I would be a professional I would not seek for advice, would I? 
You don't have to be mean, I am just trying to find help, nothing else. Thanks!


----------



## betty90 (Mar 14, 2015)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> If he has changed so much in just a few days then it is most likely to be pain or illness related so a full check up at the vets is your first step. Growling has been his way of says don't touch me.
> 
> Regardless of the outcome of the vets visit, I would suggest you look to change how you approach his behaviour. Trust comes through positive training and listening to and understanding his needs. Trust comes from not becoming the threatening one through viewing his behaviour as 'dominant' or 'disrespectful' (and punishing him.) And by by not reading sites that recommend aversive methods such as water sprays! Maybe join a training class or get a behaviourist in to advise .........
> 
> J


Thank you, I will definitely go to the VET as soon as I can and I will see how it goes.
Thank you for your advises. .


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

betty90 said:


> Hey, thanks for the replay, yes you are right, but if I stop petting him I though that I teach him that growling is acceptable that is why I just don't know how can I teach him that aggressive behavior is not acceptable?
> I will definitely go to the VET as well, I really hope that this is the problem and I hope things will change soon as unfortunately he changed so much in few days.


Ah now I don't see growling as unacceptable. It's not aggressive behaviour any more than me saying "please don't do that" to someone doing something I don't like is aggressive behaviour. If anything I would see a growl as a sign that there is something we need to work on, whether a medical problem (which the vet visit should rule out) or a behavioural one. If he gets the all clear medically then I would look at a referral to a reputable behaviourist to see exactly what's going on. If you give your general area chances are someone could recommend a decent one.

And from a safety point of view you need to back off when he's asking you to stop petting him. If you keep on petting him just to show him growling isn't acceptable to you then chances are he'll simply escalate from a growl to something more serious. Respecting a dogs signals is common sense imo in spite of what some trainers would have you believe. I see no sense in pushing a dog to a bite when it can be avoided and the problem come at from a different angle


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Can only really echo what other have said. Get him checked out at the vets and don't punish him for growling. Put yourself in his shoes. Someone pats you on the head, it makes you feel uncomfortable so you ask them to stop, they tell you off and lock you out of your own home for hours. Bit bonkers really, isn't it? 

I got my previous dog when he was 11 years old, he had been punished his whole life for growling. He stopped growling and started biting. Growling didn't get the message across but biting certainly did. Listen to your dog, don't punish him for trying to communicate with you. 

When I went to collect my current dog Kito I stupidly wrapped my arms around his head to cuddle him, he let out a little growl and rightly so, a stranger wrapping their arms around your neck is likely to make you feel uncomfortable right? I stopped immediately and he happily sat wagging his tail getting lots of attention. Now that he knows and trusts me he no longer feels uncomfortable about me being in his personal space, in fact I'm not sure he actually knows what personal space is any more . 

I wish you luck with your dog, stick around, you'll learn a lot from this lovely lot .


----------



## betty90 (Mar 14, 2015)

Paula07 said:


> Can only really echo what other have said. Get him checked out at the vets and don't punish him for growling. Put yourself in his shoes. Someone pats you on the head, it makes you feel uncomfortable so you ask them to stop, they tell you off and lock you out of your own home for hours. Bit bonkers really, isn't it?
> 
> I got my previous dog when he was 11 years old, he had been punished his whole life for growling. He stopped growling and started biting. Growling didn't get the message across but biting certainly did. Listen to your dog, don't punish him for trying to communicate with you.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this 

I already booked him to the VET as I feel like something is not quite right with him.
I bought him when he was a puppy so we had a great relationship up until now. That is why I am puzzled, as I could pet him all the time as he loved it and he came to me all the time just so I can pet him and show him affection that is why I am so sad this is happening. 
But when we'll go to the VET I will mention this as well to see what he says.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

betty90 said:


> Thank you for this
> 
> I already booked him to the VET as I feel like something is not quite right with him.
> I bought him when he was a puppy so we had a great relationship up until now. That is why I am puzzled, as I could pet him all the time as he loved it and he came to me all the time just so I can pet him and show him affection that is why I am so sad this is happening.
> But when we'll go to the VET I will mention this as well to see what he says.


Hopefully the vet will be able to shed some light on the issue. Let us know how you get on .


----------

